#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-03-10
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-03-16
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<rssolivei> salve
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-03-09
<marcos__> boa noite pessoal, não estou conseguinto colocar o evince como padrão no firefox para abrir pdf, ele tá abrindo direto no Libreoffice
<marcos__> e não me dá opção de mudar isso
<marcos__> algué já passou por esse problema?
